# Need your advice :)



## Hazel Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey guys.. I am a Malaysian and seeking job in Singapore. I have just passed my acca last paper and currently an Acca affiliate. I have been working in Penang, one of the big 4 for 1.5 years. I applied many audit firm such as big 4 and also small, medium audit firm but not getting any replies yet. Currently I got the offer from a small audit firm with the salary SGD 2,400.. As i know that currently is very hard to seek job in Singapore, I dont know whether should I accept the offer or should I continue to wait for other better firm? Can anyone please advise me? Please helppppppp. how was Singapore living cost and so on? Is SGD 2,400 enough to survive in Sg?


----------



## kyrakim (Oct 24, 2016)

Rental, transportation and food in Singapore are quiet costly. Your qualification and 1.5 years working experience should be paid above SGD$3200. Fresh graduates entry level if also around $3200


----------



## Hazel Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you very much for your advice!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Hazel Lee said:


> Hey guys.. I am a Malaysian and seeking job in Singapore. I have just passed my acca last paper and currently an Acca affiliate. I have been working in Penang, one of the big 4 for 1.5 years. I applied many audit firm such as big 4 and also small, medium audit firm but not getting any replies yet. Currently I got the offer from a small audit firm with the salary SGD 2,400.. As i know that currently is very hard to seek job in Singapore, I dont know whether should I accept the offer or should I continue to wait for other better firm? Can anyone please advise me? Please helppppppp. how was Singapore living cost and so on? Is SGD 2,400 enough to survive in Sg?



it is enough. Even 1k per month salary can afford a hdb.

Minister Khaw explains the math of buying a flat on $1,000 salary


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

Hazel Lee said:


> Hey guys.. I am a Malaysian and seeking job in Singapore. I have just passed my acca last paper and currently an Acca affiliate. I have been working in Penang, one of the big 4 for 1.5 years. I applied many audit firm such as big 4 and also small, medium audit firm but not getting any replies yet. Currently I got the offer from a small audit firm with the salary SGD 2,400.. As i know that currently is very hard to seek job in Singapore, I dont know whether should I accept the offer or should I continue to wait for other better firm? Can anyone please advise me? Please helppppppp. how was Singapore living cost and so on? Is SGD 2,400 enough to survive in Sg?


It depends on your personal circumstances, such as age, whether you have a partner & children or not.... etc.

It could be an opportunity to get started there, then after getting more experience to move on to a better job.


----------



## Hazel Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

thank you! ^^


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

I would suggest no don't take it? With your qualifications, your employers are trying to give you a raw deal. You should be able to get SGD2700 or something even after the cost of sponsoring your visa.


----------



## Emmasky (Oct 14, 2016)

its hard to get a job now in the market. big 4 starting pay for fresh local grads are only around 2.7k sgd. my opinion is, secure the job first. its sgd anyway. once you are here and after a couple of months, you can start looking for other openings. at least secure the sgd first.


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Emmasky said:


> its hard to get a job now in the market. big 4 starting pay for fresh local grads are only around 2.7k sgd. my opinion is, secure the job first. its sgd anyway. once you are here and after a couple of months, you can start looking for other openings. at least secure the sgd first.


Hopefully you've found a job in singapore by now ! Otherwise like what Emmasky said, Singapore economy is now pretty bad. For a pay of about 2.7k is perhaps only slightly lesser than a local degree pay here (aprox 3k) and higher than one with a diploma (aprox. 2k). My advice would be that to get the job to gain experience - learn as much as you can and then find another better job ! 

hope you succeed !


----------

